# restore freebsd 10.2



## majed80 (Dec 5, 2019)

Peace, the system became unbootable, i used gparted live cd and there was displayed a 10G unallocated disk. i then ran diskfix and a 9.5G partition appeared with ufs system. the system started to show a number at booting like 4532:
the i created a 512K boot partition and the 500M swap partition after. the system started started to constantly reboot
how i created the new partitions:

```
gpart bootcode    -b /boot/pmbr da0

gpart add -t freebsd-boot -l gpboot -b 40 -s 512K da0

gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr -p /boot/gptboot -i 2 da0

/sbin/gpart add -b 19920930 -s 1050557 -t freebsd-swap da0
```

how the gpart looks now:

```
gpart show

=>         34    20971453   da0   GPT    (10G)

             34              1024       2  freebsd-boot   (512K)

         1058    19919872       1  !6a85cf4d-1dd2-11b2-99a6-080020736631  (9.5G)

19920930      1050557       3  freebsd-swap   (513M)
```

from the gparted live cd i was able to mount hte disk and copy the etc directory, from which i got to know that it is a freebsd 10.2 server. when i tried to chroot to the disk, it nagged that /bin/bash: no such file or directory.

the gpart boot partition and the freebsd-swap were created later from a 10.2 live cd.. but i could not find anywhere of how to restore the partion and chroot into it..
any help?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2019)

majed80 said:


> gparted live cd i was able to mount hte disk and copy the etc directory


Good, copy all the other data too. Give up on restoring this, it's not worth it. Secure the data and wipe the system, maybe even replace the disk (there's a reason why it went belly up the first time). Do a fresh new install and use a supported version (FreeBSD 10.2 is End-of-Life).


----------



## majed80 (Dec 5, 2019)

well you assumed it is a physical machine, but it is a virtual one on qemu and i'm not quite sure why the problem happened in the first place.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2019)

Partitions don't magically disappear. So something has been corrupted, whether this is a physical disk or not is irrelevant.


----------

